# DIY Buttress root tree video tutorial



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

well i guess i can't use this for the current contest, so i'll let you guys see it a good month early. i put a lot of time and work into this project, so i hope you guys like it. I had some good music in it, but the stupid youtube copyright laws disabled my audio. You will just have to sit through 11 musicless minutes  i hate youtube! I'm not going to play any of the damn drowning pool or evanescence that was overplayed before it was put on audioswap! 

I know its corny, but its my first time actually putting one of these together. I think it turned out alright. Let me know what you all think!





Thanks for watching!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

very nice. i pesronally think you should be able to put this in the contest. i'd pull the post and send a copy to kyle, show him all the detailed descriptions you made and pics you took. 

perhaps make an audio recording explaining the steps verbally, and lay that on top. you could easily sync it by turning the volume off, watching the video and giving commentary as you watch. then just load that on top. no copyright infringement there 

james


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah, mine's not gonna look that good. 

Thanks for taking the time to do this. Maybe you could make a video of you actually painting/carving etc. And you could send the finished product to me!


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

james67 said:


> very nice. i pesronally think you should be able to put this in the contest. i'd pull the post and send a copy to kyle, show him all the detailed descriptions you made and pics you took.
> 
> perhaps make an audio recording explaining the steps verbally, and lay that on top. you could easily sync it by turning the volume off, watching the video and giving commentary as you watch. then just load that on top. no copyright infringement there
> 
> james


Thanks james. I'm not too worried about entering the contest with this video. After all, it seems that a lot of people are against slide shows. That, and i'm not really in it to win. I just wanna help people out. Don't worry though... I have another idea for the contest. My point and shoot takes 1080p hi def video too


----------



## sarahatl (Jun 22, 2011)

Ryan....great video! Thank you so much for sharing that. I am going to try to make that using your methods!


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

Seriously thanks for the tutorial, that helped a ton. I always thought drylock method was a really hard thing to use for some reason. This makes it seem doable! Very well done, makes me want to try it.


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

dartboard said:


> Seriously thanks for the tutorial, that helped a ton. I always thought drylock method was a really hard thing to use for some reason. This makes it seem doable! Very well done, makes me want to try it.


Your methods seem very doable and wll thought out, great job and excellent DIY!

I'm so glad the hobby has discovered drylok, I am going to have to try this on a 10 vert to get the hang of it. This method seems like it would lend itself to a viv with no background. 

I do have one question, though, when you apply the drylok, would it dry clear if you didn't use any acrylic?


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

jackxc925 said:


> Your methods seem very doable and wll thought out, great job and excellent DIY!
> 
> I'm so glad the hobby has discovered drylok, I am going to have to try this on a 10 vert to get the hang of it. This method seems like it would lend itself to a viv with no background.
> 
> I do have one question, though, when you apply the drylok, would it dry clear if you didn't use any acrylic?


to answer your question, no, Drylok comes in two colors: White and Gray. I used gray, but i were to do it again, i would use white. I found that the colors were a little drab when mixed in with the gray.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Sweet vid. Nicely painted


----------



## ninjamonster (Jun 25, 2011)

nice vid and great tutorial! 1 question though. After the drylok coats, is it just plain acrylic or is it tinted w/ drylok? thanks


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Thats is really slick I' wishing I had a garage at this point


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

That's an awesome DIY vid. I even dreamed about making a buttressed tree, last night.


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

frogface said:


> That's an awesome DIY vid. I even dreamed about making a buttressed tree, last night.


ya drugs can give you some weird dreams! hahahaha jk. thats funny though. Glad you enjoyed the vid!


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

Thats a sweet video. Thanks man! I'm hoping to pick up something around a 40g soon and I'm going to make one of these for sure. 

I have a few quick questions...with artifical wood like this, do plants and moss grow readily on/across it? Has anyone ever had any mushrooms pop up on drylock stuff? My 2 other tanks have real wood, and I really enjoy the random mushrooms that appear, but I would guess they wouldn't on a fake tree.


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

Following your guide, I've got this so far:


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

jackxc925 said:


> Following your guide, I've got this so far:


nice! looks good so far man. sand her smooth and get some drylok on that puppy!


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

ryan10517 said:


> nice! looks good so far man. sand her smooth and get some drylok on that puppy!


Thanks, it's going in a ten vert so I couldn't do everything I wanted with it, but its going to end up occupying the whole footprint of the tank.

I plan on hanging it from the top and building thr substrate up rather than let it rest on the bottom.


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

jackxc925 said:


> Thanks, it's going in a ten vert so I couldn't do everything I wanted with it, but its going to end up occupying the whole footprint of the tank.
> 
> I plan on hanging it from the top and building thr substrate up rather than let it rest on the bottom.


thats a good idea. it will make a very nice centerpiece for your ten gallon.


----------

